# Google Apps Email free alternative



## HaitiBrother (Apr 19, 2014)

Need a place to host my email, was considering live.com domains, but unsure, any good alternatives?


----------



## 5n1p (Apr 19, 2014)

http://mxroute.com/

https://mail.zoho.com/

live.com is discontinued, you can only use emails that have already been setup.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Apr 19, 2014)

Self hosted? Or are you looking at giving the NSA easy access


----------



## sundaymouse (Apr 19, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Self hosted? Or are you looking at giving the NSA easy access


I don't think most people really care about giving away emails to NSA, NSA isn't interested in useless personal shit.


----------



## Setsura (Apr 19, 2014)

I've been using Yandex, pretty pleased with them.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 19, 2014)

signup: https://pdd.yandex.ru/domains_add/

DNS for domains help: http://help.yandex.ru/pdd/hosting.xml

positive: default is 1000 mailboxes but more are available, unlimited mailbox size, can add corporate logo, calendar, etc.

possible negative: interface and help pages are in Russian


----------

